# Weatherby Vanguard vs. Savage w/ Accutrigger



## 11alondon (Feb 23, 2008)

I need a new hunting rifle and i'm looking at either a Savage w/ Accutrigger or a Weatherby Vanguard. Im looking at a 7mm rem mag for a caliber. Which do you think is better?

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

both are good and with the savage you get the bonus of the awsome accutrigger but the weatherby is also available in the weatherby mag chamberings which is a bonus also both are great choices just handel them and see which fits better


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No contest, go with the Savage. Much better shooter out of the box.

huntin1


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have worked up loads on 3 savage rifles, none of which I thought was a great target rifle. But if we are talking hunting rifles I would say they would be fine. They were all 7mm Rem Mags for a dad and two sons. They kicker was they wanted 1 load that would be accurate in all three rifles. 1" to 1 1/4" was possible.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Something wrong with your rifles then.

My 10FP shot 3/4" from the factory, I bedded the action in a B&C Duramaxx stock and it will now shoot 1/2" any day, all day and I have gotten some groups as low as .3".

I've yet to see a production rifle match the accuracy of a Savage right out of the box. Many will do better when tweeked, but not out of the box in my experience.

huntin1


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with rifles. The handicap was they wanted interchangeable shells. I am sure I could have sqeezed more out of any of the 3. Savage is like and other make of rifle some like them and more don't and that can be said about any rifles up through customs. There accuracy I have heard is good, but alot are good out of box. If we talk tweeking and resale I would think Rem700


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I like Savage, mine all shoot very well, but the Weatherby Vangaurd at $399 is a great buy as well. I don't think you can go wrong with either. Buy which ever feels best to you.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

i got a new un fired vanguard in the box I will sell you for 350 I won it and I shoot left hand. its a 300 win mag if intrested email me at [email protected]


----------

